

Scoble Adds Ads (there's got to be a better way) - bfioca
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/01/25/scoble-sells-out/

======
bfioca
I know professional bloggers have got to get paid, but I'd rather support them
some other way than being bombarded by ads.

